# Books on Scrollsawing



## froglet (17 Jul 2005)

Can anyone (Gill?) recommend a book on general scrollsawing techniques. My wife is into making jewellery and she wants to incorporate wooden parts into her pieces. I have bought a scrollsaw on eBay and she needs a book to teach her how to use it, most of the books I have found appear to just be sets of project plans. 

Graeme


----------



## Gill (17 Jul 2005)

Hi Graeme

I haven't bought this book myself, but it's the standard introduction to scrollsaw techniques in the US: 'Scroll Saw Workbook' by John Nelson.

I learned by trying to glean whatever information I could from pattern books. Not surprisingly, there were quite a few broken blades, although the basic techniques are quite simple to master. Talking of blades, the Flying Dutchmanbrand available from Mike's Workshop in the US are what I use, and they _do _make a difference.

If there's anything else you'd like to ask about scrolling, just shout. I might not have all the answers but at least you (and your wife) will know you're not alone in your confusion  .

Gill


----------



## froglet (18 Jul 2005)

Thanks for that Gill, I will order the book as soon as I can think of something else to get to qualify for free delivery. The person I bought the scrollsaw from recommended blades from Hegner, are the Flying Dutchman blades that much better and how much does he usually charge you for delivery?

Graeme


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2005)

Hi Graeme

I've also used the Hegner blades (and Olsen and Eclipse and a variety of others). Yes, Hegner are good, but I would urge you to consider the Flying Dutchman blades too. Cost is one of those ephemeral considerations, in my experience. How do you place a value on the number of broken blades, the smoothness of finish, the speed of cut, the longevity of a blade, the tolerance of a blade for tight turns and so on and so forth?

The Flying Dutchman blades are my choice; the 2/0 blades make cuts that I found it difficult to make without using jewellers blades before. Don't worry too much about the cost of delivery because it'll be marginal, depending on what you order, and your wife will certainly notice the difference in performance. Perhaps it would be worth considering one of the sample packs to see how you get on. I don't think you'll find the cost of postage excessive and Mike ships pretty quickly, usually arriving within a week or so of the order being placed.

Gill (who wishes she was on commission for FD blades)


----------



## dedee (18 Jul 2005)

Graeme,
the book I bought after getting my scroll saw was Patrick Spielman's Scroll Saw Hand Book you would probably find a copy in the library if you would like to peruse before you buy.

I've only ever used Hegner's blades but I have never attempted the finer work that Gill produces.

Andy


----------

